# What do you see?



## The Master (May 3, 2008)

My previous inquiry was well received so I will post another for pondering.



Man is driven by several needs. The need for wealth, the need for recognition, the need for fame, the need for control, the need for power, the need for acceptance, the need to belong. Other needs are more primitive and base such as the need for food, and the need for sex. Those who study many of the traditional arts and faiths seek to overcome many of those needs, and stress such things as humility, chastity, and poverty.  Here in this fine communications medium we see many who demonstrate a number of those same needs. I myself use the alias "The Master" because that is how I see myself. Master of what, is my business, though some see me vain to lay claim to such a title, viewing me through their own eyes alone. But our eyes are not fool proof.

When confronted by anothers needs, through whose eyes do you choose to view? What follows are several questions. Ponder them.


A man approaches you. He looks dirty. He smells of urine. He is speaking in a manner you can not understand. 

What do you see?



A woman is standing on the corner of a street. She is dressed in a provocative manner.

What do you see?



Two men are pushing a woman into the back of a vehicle. She is swearing loudly. The car looks old. She looks to be well to do. The two men wear jeans and tee shirts. One is of a different race than the woman.

What do you see?



An old Caucasian woman is on the ground, possessions scattered about. A large Hispanic youth, dressed in head rag, flannel and boots stands over her, hand outstretched.

What do you see?



Bill Gates stands before you. He is talking about the legacy of Windows.
What do you see?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 3, 2008)

*snip*
So, it's a question of perception, is it?  Do we choose to percieve what _may _be before us, at first glance, or do we admit that stereotypes mar our perceptions.



The Master said:


> When confronted by anothers needs, through whose eyes do you choose to view? What follows are several questions. Ponder them.
> 
> 
> A man approaches you. He looks dirty. He smells of urine. He is speaking in a manner you can not understand.
> ...


 
Do I see a drunken vagrant or do I see someone that may be suffering from recent head trauma?  I would have to talk a little more to find out.




The Master said:


> A woman is standing on the corner of a street. She is dressed in a provocative manner.
> 
> What do you see?


Possibly, I see a streetwalker (as I assume you mean sexually provacative) or, could be someone going to a party.  I can't say without further information from her.





The Master said:


> Two men are pushing a woman into the back of a vehicle. She is swearing loudly. The car looks old. She looks to be well to do. The two men wear jeans and tee shirts. One is of a different race than the woman.
> 
> What do you see?


 
A kidnapping?  That's the set-up of the question.  Could it be something else?  Possibly.  I would certainly try to find out.




The Master said:


> An old Caucasian woman is on the ground, possessions scattered about. A large Hispanic youth, dressed in head rag, flannel and boots stands over her, hand outstretched.
> 
> What do you see?


 
'Hand outstretched' immediately leads me to think he's offering to help her up.  A moment's pause would clarify this scenario.




The Master said:


> Bill Gates stands before you. He is talking about the legacy of Windows.
> What do you see?


 
The tomato pulp, juice and seeds now dripping from his face might lead you to believe I cast a tomato at him for such ********, as I have two more in my hands.  It could be he's just a sloppy eater.

You'd have to ask him.

More information, in each example, is needed to understand the scenario.  A snap judgement is a sign of a closed mind.

I remain,

OnlyAnEgg


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 3, 2008)

Why not..........



The Master said:


> My previous inquiry was well received so I will post another for pondering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Define "manner I cannot understand"--is it a foreign language such that a coherent, but non-English speaking person might speak, or is it the slurred mumbling of a drunk, ill, or injured person?

"Dirty" as in unwashed and raggedy like stereotypical-homeless raggedy,  or are his clothes otherwise relatively new and clean save for some recent soiling such as oil, dirt, blood, etc.?





> A woman is standing on the corner of a street. She is dressed in a provocative manner.
> 
> What do you see?


 
Given current fashion trends in this country it could be any female of, unfortunately, almost any AGE.





> Two men are pushing a woman into the back of a vehicle. She is swearing loudly. The car looks old. She looks to be well to do. The two men wear jeans and tee shirts. One is of a different race than the woman.
> 
> What do you see?


 
Might the T shirts say" POLICE"  "SECURITY" or "EVENT STAFF" and might the vehicle also be of the type as such agencies use, by any chance? 





> An old Caucasian woman is on the ground, possessions scattered about. A large Hispanic youth, dressed in head rag, flannel and boots stands over her, hand outstretched.
> 
> What do you see?


 
How is the hand outstretched?  palm up implies a request or demand to be given something, palm sideways implies an invitation to take one's hand.





> Bill Gates stands before you. He is talking about the legacy of Windows.
> What do you see?


 
A ******** artist.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 3, 2008)

I see exactly what I see nothing more. What I perceive is something else. 
Having been without for so long I find that my needs are not as blase as so many others out there. 
Do I need wealth? No, I do need enough to take care of the base (primitive) needs and with a moderate luxury (new DVD, extra fuel for long trip, nice dinner out once in a while, new gear for this and that) now and again... but extreme wealth? No. It doesn't last and you can't take it with you anyway. 
Recognition? :idunno: I'm known by whom I associate with, here on MT and in the U.S. caving community and likewise in the deaf community, also by my friends I've made along the way in this life. Don't need more than that do I? 
Fame? Ehh, fleeting at best. Who really NEEDS it? 
Control? Just over myself and how I react/respond to whatever is around me at the moment. 
Power? Again, only over myself. If I'm given any (i.e. a job supervisor) then I know it's only brief and will do what needs to be done without abusing it. 
Acceptance? I think I have it and have enough. I know who my friends are and they ... are enough.
Belonging? Same as the above. 

What do I see with the scenarios? Sorry Master but there isn't enough data to go by. There is so much more that can be observed by first observation recognition. 


> A man approaches you. He looks dirty. He smells of urine. He is speaking in a manner you can not understand.
> 
> What do you see?


Manner of dress (as earlier noted) tells a lot. A man in a business suit may have just been robbed and thus is dirty from the ground and smells of urine because he soiled himself involuntarily. He speaks incoherently... concussion? Brain trauma? Jeans and shirt type dress? Same thing... how new are the clothes he is wearing? How dirty is he... very or just smudged here and there? And how old is the dirt? Worn into the fabric of his clothes or caked on the surface... yes, you _can_ tell from a glance. 
But there is much more to see here? Does he have an apparent injury that is visible? Where are we when we meet? A back alley way? Parking garage? In the city? In the country? Parking lot of the local supermarket or mall? A quiet suburban neighborhood? A city/town park? On a mountain trail? These would help first assessment of what I see. 
What is his attitude as he approaches, alert? groggy? fearful? angry? pleading? confused? What are his eyes doing? How fast is he approaching me? Slow? Fast? 

Taking away all of that what I see is someone who might need my help. 



> A woman is standing on the corner of a street. She is dressed in a provocative manner.
> 
> What do you see?


Again much depends on where we are? Rural town street? Edges of city limits suburban street? Downtown street? Seedy side of town? Upscale end of town? 
What is her attitude? Calm, restive, fearful - trying to look everywhere at once, bored, angry, happy (smile on her face and in her eyes), distressed? 

Taking away all of that, could be a woman waiting for a ride, a bus or a john.




> Two men are pushing a woman into the back of a vehicle. She is swearing loudly. The car looks old. She looks to be well to do. The two men wear jeans and tee shirts. One is of a different race than the woman.
> 
> What do you see?



Location, location location. Time of day? 
Their race would have nothing to do with what I see as I see mix race couples/friends all the time. 

Age of the men? Age of the woman? Same or radically different by say about 20 years? 
Attitude of the men? Watchful (for cops), attentive to the woman? Helpful not angry in turn? Can I hear what they're saying (above the woman's swears)? 

Taking away all of that... a kidnapping or some woman who doesn't want to go home or is trying to go where she wants. Take note of the vehicle's license plate (if possible) and make of vehicle and base description of the men and woman and call the police. 



> An old Caucasian woman is on the ground, possessions scattered about. A large Hispanic youth, dressed in head rag, flannel and boots stands over her, hand outstretched.
> 
> What do you see?


What Andy said about the Hispanic man's hand position. But palm up doesn't necessarily mean a demand. Again location is one of the keys here. 



> Bill Gates stands before you. He is talking about the legacy of Windows.
> What do you see?



A very rich and intelligent man. No better than I am however.


----------



## tellner (May 3, 2008)

It depends entirely on context. Show me a picture, preferably with a few seconds of video on each side.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 3, 2008)

All answers based on information given and first second impressions.  More information is needed though.



The Master said:


> A man approaches you. He looks dirty. He smells of urine. He is speaking in a manner you can not understand.
> 
> What do you see?



Crazy Homeless Man.



> A woman is standing on the corner of a street. She is dressed in a provocative manner.
> 
> What do you see?



Hooker



> Two men are pushing a woman into the back of a vehicle. She is swearing loudly. The car looks old. She looks to be well to do. The two men wear jeans and tee shirts. One is of a different race than the woman.
> 
> What do you see?



Kidnapping. Race is not a consideration here, the difference in dress is.
Interestingly enough, Gen. George Patton faced something similar. In his case, it was 2 men assisting a woman into a vehicle.



> An old Caucasian woman is on the ground, possessions scattered about. A large Hispanic youth, dressed in head rag, flannel and boots stands over her, hand outstretched.
> 
> What do you see?



Mugging by gang banger.



> Bill Gates stands before you. He is talking about the legacy of Windows.
> What do you see?



Me smacking him with a Penguin.


----------



## Dagney Taggert (May 4, 2008)

There are a couple of other threads on truth and meaning.  I think your question may be answered in the same way.  Snowflakes.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 5, 2008)

Dagney Taggert said:


> Snowflakes.


 
I like this answer.  

Will the master not deign to provide his perspective to this thread?


----------



## thardey (May 5, 2008)

The Master said:


> My previous inquiry was well received so I will post another for pondering.



What do I see? Or what do I perceive?



> When confronted by anothers needs, through whose eyes do you choose to view? What follows are several questions. Ponder them.
> 
> 
> A man approaches you. He looks dirty. He smells of urine. He is speaking in a manner you can not understand.
> ...



I see a dirty man. I smell urine. I hear noises that I don't understand.



> A woman is standing on the corner of a street. She is dressed in a provocative manner.
> 
> What do you see?



A woman who is advertising her body.




> Two men are pushing a woman into the back of a vehicle. She is swearing loudly. The car looks old. She looks to be well to do. The two men wear jeans and tee shirts. One is of a different race than the woman.
> 
> What do you see?



Two men pushing a woman into a dirty car. I hear swearing.




> An old Caucasian woman is on the ground, possessions scattered about. A large Hispanic youth, dressed in head rag, flannel and boots stands over her, hand outstretched.
> 
> What do you see?



I see exactly what you describe.




> Bill Gates stands before you. He is talking about the legacy of Windows.
> What do you see?



I see a rich man talking. I hear about the legacy of windows.


Perhaps I've missed your point, and perhaps "42" is as good of an answer as "snowflakes." But you tell me what I see, and then ask me what I see. 

If you ask me to see with my own eyes, then I see text on my computer, on my desk, in my office. The sun is shining outside.

Since I am viewing these situations through your eyes, I see what you see. So tell me. What else do I see?

Telner wishes to see with his eyes, not yours. Others wish to see more through your eyes.

If it a matter of _perception_ then I _perceive_ that your eyes are not to be trusted. I _perceive_ that there is more to these situations that cannot be perceived through your eyes, and therefore, I _perceive_ that these situations are probably innocent, but appear suspicious.

So, in the end I _see_ a thread describing various confusing situations, but I _perceive_ that the Master wishes me to consider the difference between sight and perception.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 5, 2008)

Because of the medium I see only what you have described.

My views on what was shown would depend on many factors not given.
I believe that what I do not see, from your description, may be as important as what I am seeing. 
One must look closely at all you have described and evaluate the surroundings also in each situation to get a better view of the situation.


----------



## gocrywolf (Dec 24, 2010)

i would say it is easier to misdirect and seem wise by leaving a statement open ended. for example: it is not to say that you are unwise by leaving a statement open ended but only to say that the possibility indeed exist. see, a statement that leaves you no wiser to my true opinion. rhetorical pattern of though where everything is an infinite loop of, "what if", can be educational but it can also be stagnant. leading you in an infinite loop. never moving forward. i would say to you that though i understand the exercise you are using in perception i really hope that one day we can all finish a thoughts so that we can move on to the next one. the mind is constantly contemplating the infinite circle but must always be moving forward. making decisions that define us as a person is an important step in growth, and too many open ended statements can be a tricky snare even for the experienced. in the end we are all children learning how to walk.


----------



## Yondanchris (Feb 14, 2011)

The Master said:


> My previous inquiry was well received so I will post another for pondering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As already has been said before perception and intuition are the key abilities to 
decipher and react to each of these situations. 

But let me digress for a min, are each of those "needs" base needs or could they be 
considered "wants". Can a man live, strive, or survive with or without each of the items on the list? 

If some of those items could be listed as "wants", what is the motivation or inclining factor in his/her desire for them? Is it reasonable? Is it "acceptable"? why/why not? 

Needless to say this line of questioning opens the proverbial "can of worms" because 
of its generality and lack of specifics and clairity. 

Chris


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 14, 2011)

I see what you describe, and because I know this is a trick, I immediately second-guess my initial assumptions based on the context.

I clearly cannot choose the wine in front of me...


----------



## Yondanchris (Feb 14, 2011)

bushidomartialarts said:


> I see what you describe, and because I know this is a trick, I immediately second-guess my initial assumptions based on the context.
> 
> I clearly cannot choose the wine in front of me...



Great line from Princess Bride....

Chris


----------

